# Seite nur aufrufbar machen für eingeloggte User



## Schwupsi (16. Mrz 2018)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine Seite auf der ein Admin sich ins Adminmenü einloggen kann indem er Usernamen und Passwort eingibt. Diese Daten werden mit den Daten in der Datenbank abgeglichen und falls diese übereinstimmen war der Login erfolgreich. Bei erfolgreichem Login wird der User ins Adminmenü weitergeleitet und kann dort verschiedene Handlungen vornehmen. Das Adminmenü hat als Klasse den Namen "admin.jsp"

Mir ist dann aufgefallen, dass man als uneingeloggter User, wenn man einfach die URL ".../admin.jsp" aufruft, ohne Login ins Adminmenü kommt. Somit ist der Login für den Arsch. Wie kriege ich es hin, dass beim manuellen Aufruf der Seite erkannt wird, ob der User eingeloggt ist oder nicht?


----------



## Flown (16. Mrz 2018)

Kommt drauf an. Du kannst dir die aktuelle Session holen und prüfen, ob du eingeloggt bist oder nicht. Sonst leitest du auf eine Error/Login Seite weiter.


----------

